# Film School Application Film 2014 [Rejected - USC, Accepted - Emerson]



## Chris W (Jan 16, 2015)

And to round off my finds... here's a film that was rejected to USC but accepted to Emerson:






I thought it was well shot and edited. I liked how he used the narration although there was probably too much of it and I wasn't a huge fan of the voice of the narrator. 

The other two films that were accepted to USC that I found this morning (The Mark, and He Said, She Said) were much more traditional narrative films... one was more of a dramatic apocalyptic story and the other was more of a romantic comedy that each had a more traditional dramatic flow and weren't voice over driven.

Hopefully this helps people see what schools are looking for.

I should ask if he ended up going to Emerson. I know a lot of people who went there. It's a great school.


----------



## Arthur Hater (Jan 16, 2015)

Not too bad. It just lacks that Michael Bay explosiveness that you wanna see in a movie.


----------

